# A SP's Views



## FrozenFire

*1) Music preference?*

Pretty much anything for me, I listen from anything from classical to rap to rock to pop. Things with good melody and good meaning are usually my favorites. 

*2) Television preference?*

Seinfeld, Prime Simpsons (1992-1998 or so), Futurama, sometimes Family Guy. Otherwise, sports (mainly basketball, also tennis, soccer). 

*3) How do you handle failure?*

Okay. You fail at something, it's ok, not the end of the world, everyone fails. Don't waste your energy and time thinking about it, and move on. 

*4) What are your views on love?*

Not much really. 

*5) how do you view religion?*

If it works for you, go ahead. If not, go ahead. Just don't criticize religions other than your own.


----------



## U-80

Ooh, a questionnaire! I can't resist. 

1) Music preference? Music means nothing to me unless I can sing along with it. I like BeeGees and Queen because I know all the lyrics (I am old). 

2) Television preference? Old stuff... I'm not familiar with anything past 1990. If I like a TV show it's either because it has classical actors in it, good action scenes, or interesting set design. Preferably all three. Edit: oh, and of course Beavis and Butthead.

3) How do you handle failure? I don't care about that kind of thing. 

4) What are your views on love? same as #3.

5) how do you view religion? same as #3.

That questionnaire was too short!


----------



## Indigo Aria

rousse said:


> 3) How do you handle failure? I don't care about that kind of thing.
> 
> 4) What are your views on love? same as #3.
> 
> 5) how do you view religion? same as #3.
> 
> That questionnaire was too short!


You are a piece of work hehe ;-) If only all of us had our shit together like that.


----------



## OctoberSkye

*1) Music preference?* Rock, Indie

*2) Television preference?* I don't watch TV, but I try to play catch-up on the computer when I have the time. I like House, Criminal Minds, Mercy, The Good Wife, The Vampire Diaries, True Blood...

*3) How do you handle failure?* Self-loathe for a good minute. Sulk for a couple days. Get over it.

*4) What are your views on love?* A chemical addiction to another person. I just want sex and companionship. 

*5) how do you view religion?* I prefer to ignore it. Atheist.


----------



## ZC Carbon

*1) Music preference?*
Eurobeat, Eurodance, Techno, House, Acid. 80s, Classic Era of Rock/Rap/Country
*
2) Television preference?*
Changes over time. Right now it's wildlife documentaries on YouTube.

*3) How do you handle failure?*
I treat it like trauma. I savor it. I remember it. I will avoid that mistake the next time.

*4) What are your views on love?*
Love is an intrusive thought.

*5) how do you view religion?*
Renounced Catholic. I no longer care.


----------



## madhatter

*1) Music Preference?*

I have a wide range of interests, in almost all genres. The only one I can't stand is the "screamo" music, or whatever it's called. 

*2) TV Preference?*

Again, eclectic tastes. Can't stand "reality" TV.
Current interests: Castle, Burn Notice, White Collar, Bones, NCIS
Old Favs: Star Trek, Firefly, The Pretender
I also love old movies; Turner Classic Movies channel is the best.

*3) How do you handle failure?*

I take myself out into a back alley, and beat the crap out of myself. Then I get back in the saddle. 

*4) What are your views on love?*

Agape, Eros or Philia?

*5) How do you view religion?*

A personal relationship with God.


----------



## dysnomic

*1) Music preference?
*_Rock, trip-hop, pop, or new age music, but only with either high-quality lyrics or no lyrics._

*2) Television preference?*
_News shows, spiritual shows, and religious shows.

_*3) How do you handle failure?*
_I try to move on with my life and heal the damages.
_
*4) What are your views on love?*
_All love is real. Selfish love is evil. Love is not only an emotion. Justice is a manifestation of love. Selflessness is realistic and praiseworthy. Romantic love is deceptive, very overrated, and too emotional.
_
*5) How do you view religion?*
_I guess religion can be very good. I'm not religious. Religion is very important in societies where it is present and to me._


----------



## Solluna

_1) Music preference?
A little bit of all? I really love Pop, country, 80's, a lot of different musics. One that I cannot stand is scream though. Maybe because I can't understand what they are saying?

2) Television preference?__
Doctor Who, Battlestar Galactica, Kids On The Block, Firefly,Original Disney, and House. Probably a few more that I cannot remember right now.

3) How do you handle failure?
Depending on who I am failing it can vary. If it is my parents I beat myself up the most. In school I tend to feel bad and just retry and even if I personally feel like I am feeling, make it better.

4) What are your views on love?
Everyone has someone, we just need to find that someone. It can be painful, but love without pain is nothing.

5) How do you view religion?__
Agnostic. I think anything is possible. Every religion could be right and each have their ups and downs. And that if there is a God, he accepts everybody from ever religion, as long as you were a good person._


----------



## AimfortheBrain

1) Music preference? 
All types except for R&B.

2) Television preference?
Comedies--Arrested Development, Its always sunny in philadelphia, tosh.0, the office, 30 rock, the simpsons, south park
dramas-the walking dead, heroes
reality tv--survivor, wipeout, the amazing race

3) How do you handle failure?
I feel embarassed. But then I get up and try again.

4) What are your views on love?
For me, I love someone when I can be myself around them, have fun with them, and feel like they have my back. I love it when we have a bond that doesn't constantly need to be reaffirmed through formal displays of affection. I like it when we're just naturally bonded.

5) how do you view religion?
I don't have a problem with religion as long as you're not hurting everyone else. religion can be a great way to keep yourself grounded. im not a religious person, but i have my own relationship with god. i hate it when either religious people or atheists assume that they know everything and anyone who sees things differently from them is just stupid.


----------



## WhySoSerious

1) Music preference? Hip-Hop for the most part but generally anything with a good beat.

2) Television preference? Umm anything Action and/or sci-fi.

3) How do you handle failure? Depends completely on the situation/scenario. If it's something I want bad enough I won't stop till I get it.

4) What are your views on love? Have never been in love:mellow: 19 at the moment. Hopefully I can edit this soon though with an answer haha.

5) how do you view religion? I have many problems with religion, for the most part it's the flaws and way its designed to control people and take away free thought. I'm an atheist and I don't need to be threatened with HELL FIRE so that I treat people equally or to stop me from murdering/stealing, morality is older than religion.


----------



## Leon_Kennedy88

*1) Music Preference*

House music, Trance, and a bit of Alternative Rock/Indie

*2) Television preference?*

Jersey shore, The real world, Intervention, ufc 

*3) How do you handle failure?*

I constantly beat myself up over mistakes I've made in the past.

*4) What are your views on love?*

I love my family and that's it. 

*5) how do you view religion?*

Religion is stupid, and should be abolished all over the world.


----------



## Erbse

1. Across the board, for as long as I dig the melody and instruments.
2. I don't do TV.
3. I suck it up and move on, and hopefully learned my lesson(s).
4. Something that happens, but cannot or shouldn't be sought consciously.
5. Complete bogus/hogwash.


----------



## Vtile

1. Good music goes
2. Not so much but I watch documentaries (mostly euro as they are in another level compared to cheap US mades witch they show here), news, some classic movies.
3. I tend to avoid it.
4. Isn't it somekind of feeling 
5. I would take a pint with god. Anyway, people tends to have religion some sort. 



wikipedia said:


> Heisenberg recollected a conversation among young participants at the 1927 Solvay Conference about Einstein and Planck's views on religion. Wolfgang Pauli, Heisenberg and Dirac took part in it. Dirac's contribution was a criticism of the political purpose of religion, which was much appreciated for its lucidity by Bohr when Heisenberg reported it to him later. Among other things, Dirac said:
> “ I cannot understand why we idle discussing religion. If we are honest—and scientists have to be—we must admit that religion is a jumble of false assertions, with no basis in reality. The very idea of God is a product of the human imagination. It is quite understandable why primitive people, who were so much more exposed to the overpowering forces of nature than we are today, should have personified these forces in fear and trembling. But nowadays, when we understand so many natural processes, we have no need for such solutions. I can't for the life of me see how the postulate of an Almighty God helps us in any way. What I do see is that this assumption leads to such unproductive questions as why God allows so much misery and injustice, the exploitation of the poor by the rich and all the other horrors He might have prevented. If religion is still being taught, it is by no means because its ideas still convince us, but simply because some of us want to keep the lower classes quiet. Quiet people are much easier to govern than clamorous and dissatisfied ones. They are also much easier to exploit. Religion is a kind of opium that allows a nation to lull itself into wishful dreams and so forget the injustices that are being perpetrated against the people. Hence the close alliance between those two great political forces, the State and the Church. Both need the illusion that a kindly God rewards—in heaven if not on earth—all those who have not risen up against injustice, who have done their duty quietly and uncomplainingly. That is precisely why the honest assertion that God is a mere product of the human imagination is branded as the worst of all mortal sins.[38] ”
> 
> Heisenberg's view was tolerant. Pauli, raised as a Catholic, had kept silent after some initial remarks, but when finally he was asked for his opinion, said: "Well, our friend Dirac has got a religion and its guiding principle is 'There is no God and Paul Dirac is His prophet.'" Everybody, including Dirac, burst into laughter.[39]


----------



## GunTotingBastard

*1) Music preference?*
Punk, hardcore, all that stuff. (Check out Fugazi, Minor Threat, The suicide machines... for references)

*2) Television preference?*
I don't watch TV. But if movies count:
I like movies I can analyze. I hate action movies.
I like Watchmen, No country for old men, and many, many more.
I hate Avatar, because it doesn't give me anything to think about. (And it's crap overall)

*3) How do you handle failure?*
Either I make sure to analyze what I did wrong, or I become pissed.

*4) What are your views on love?*
It certainly exists, but people are being too dramatic about it.

*5) how do you view religion?*
Like a comfort for people who are afraid of life.


----------

